# MDF Flu Symptoms?



## burny2009

I recently changed careers and decided to pursue woodworking. Thus far I find it very interesting and like the work. I am having a problem though that I believe has to do with MDF. I seem to keep getting cold/flu like symptoms way too often and after today I believe it is due to sanding MDF. I only sanded a small section today but shortly after got a scratchy/sore throat, cough, congestion, runny nose and the run down fever feeling. This has happened several times.

I am curious if this is something that happens commonly with exposure to MDF dust?

I don't like the disposable dust masks as they don't seem to seal very well around my nose and I believe my facial hair gets in the way as well so basically they don't really seem to help. Plus it is suggested that we reuse them lol. I always thought disposable meant disposable but hey what do I know.

Anyway if anyone has the same issue with MDF what do you use to protect yourself?

I'm afraid if I can not find out how to avoid this problem I will have to quit this job and try to find a shop that doesn't use MDF (there is one very close to me) but I really don't want to do that.

Thanks


----------



## Grandpa

I have a problem when cutting MDF. the dust from the saw causes a tender throat. 
A few years ago I was cutting a little pressure treated lumber in a basement with not mask or ventilation etc. I got to feeling bad and then on a day or so I would cough all night and finally went to the doctor. He checked me over and ordered a chest x-ray. I had pneumonia. I don't know if that caused it or contributed but I have been a more careful person since. I say yes that is a very possible thing. I use a rubber respirator and often rub a little vasoline around the edge to help it seal.


----------



## woodluc

We always recommend and practise wearing disposable face masks when sanding timber, whether it is MDF or solid lumber. 
AS for the "flu like symptoms" it could be just a coinsidence. If you've changed from a low physically demanding job to a high physically demanding job maybe you ARE getting rundown, but of course i am NO doctor.

You will enjoy your work a lot more if you wear a face mask rather than holding you breath while you sand


----------



## BentheViking

Invest a little bit of money in a better respirator than a the disposable ones. They really go a long way.


----------



## Loren

You can get a respirator you hold in your mouth like
a snorkel. It has a clip to seal your nose. Apparently
they work well.

MDF has formaldehyde in it. Don't freak out, it's probably
not more toxic than regular wood dust but it does 
irritate mucus membranes more due to the formaldehyde.
You can get formaldehyde-free MDF but not from a big
box store so if you don't have a commercial sheet-goods
dealer in your area, you're probably out of luck there.

Best dust collection practice is to collect it at the source - 
this is pretty simple to do these days with the better
quality sanders on the market. 2-stage vacuums seem 
to run quieter and the ones designed for dust extraction
seem to all be 2-stage. Festool, Bosch and Fein make 
higher-end extractors, but there's a decent 2-stage
vac available for $100 at Lowes called a Kobalt. I bought
one and a Bosch hose and it works well with common
sander dust ports.


----------



## helluvawreck

There is no doubt in my mind that MDF is worse than regular dust because it seems to break up more finely and seems to get breathed in more deeply. There's nothing scientific in my statement but it just seems that way to me and I don't like to use it because of this.

helluvawreck

https://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## kizerpea

I have the same problem..so i stay away from mdf…


----------



## SignWave

I get cold and asthma symptoms when I am exposed to wood dust in the shop. I don't cut a lot of MDF in the shop (don't use it much, and cut it outside if at all possible), but I suspect it would be no better than regular wood.

You can supposedly get formaldehyde-free MDF, but you'll probably need to look around for it. Either way, it is better not to breathe the dust, but the outgassing can also be an issue in sensitive persons, so that might be a reason to look into it.

I strongly recommend the 3M 7500 series respirator with P100 filters for dust. It's comfortable and works really well. I can definitely tell the difference between when I use it and when I don't. This is DEFINITELY worth the investment. You can also get the vapor cartridges for finishes, etc.

Take care of yourself.


----------



## zindel

If you are in your shop, i don't care what it is your doing, wear a dust mask…get a good one too! This is the one I have and it works great i would recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Bill1974

Wear a respirator with HEPA filter. It might seem a little uncomfortable at first but after a little while you will not notice its there. If you do a lot of sanding with out good dust collection and what really good protection, get a powered full face mask. They keep the dust from getting in your eyes. Replacement filters are pretty cheap. Much cheaper then medical bills. If the plain HEPA filters don't do the job then is it's some type of vapor irritating you, get the HEPA filters that also filter out vapors. If you have facial hair finding a respirator will be a little more challenging, powered one is probably you best option or getting rid of the facial hair.


----------



## 33706

Yes, I too have a problem when machining MDF. The runny nose, itchy eyes, scratchy throat. My wife comments on this, she notices that I get symptoms on those days when she too puts up with exposure of a 'certain kind of dust' emanating from my workshop door. It doesn't go away when I stop working, it kind of lingers for at least a few days afterward.


----------



## crashn

I get those symptoms also. Get a good respirator, one with replaceable filters (you can also get filters for organic solvents for when you spray finish or stains). run a fan to blow the dust outside and DONT take off the mask until all the dust is gone.


----------



## MoshupTrail

And if you have a peanut allergy, do not work with Walnut!

I use a respirator also, but generally avoid MDF anyway. But Oak does it for me.


----------



## crashn

Never heard of the walnut / peanut link before, but good to know!


----------



## bruc101

MDF is not allowed in my shop and a peanut allergy is really dangerous for your life. A kid in Atlanta recently ate a cookie with peanuts in it and died. He knew he could not eat peanuts but didn't know there was one in the cookie.


----------



## Trapshter

I get a runny nose as well as bad nose bleeds. It's always after machining MDF .
Jm


----------



## derosa

Go to a place that sells medical supplies and get the really good disposable masks, they will make a difference with the fine dust; they tend to come in larger sizes then the cheapies at the hardware store. I've seen the same at woodcraft but for way more money in a smaller box. Even though you have facial hair there is still a big difference on the amount of dust you will inhale. For a simple experiment, the next time you cut without one blow your nose and notice that most of what comes out is sawdust unless it has so dried out your nose that nothing comes out. Try again after a similar time sanding with a mask on, big difference in the amount of dust. I think it has to do with the fact that your inhaling and exhaling is aimed towards the mask's surface so that you aren't fully pulling air from the edge of the mask. The other part is that I think the facial hair helps to filter the dust somewhat. At least there seems to be more dust in the goatee after wearing a mask. Shop vac solves that.


----------



## fussy

I had to quit using mdf alltogether. Not even outside. I use a Trend air shield. Costly, but I have only one working lung. The symptoms you are experiencing are a WARNING. Get sensitized to anything and exposure will kill you dead. That tends to screw up an otherwise acceptable day. Quit using mdf and by a good mask/respirator. I don't care how old you are, you're too damned young to die.

Steve


----------



## Tomj

You can't catch the flu from MDF but breathing it in I believe can depress your immune system causing you to be more susceptible to catching the flu. I am not a doctor either but my father is and I have asked him these same questions having not felt so good after a day of sanding MDF. Also yes if you are under stress from a new job as Woodluc said, stress can depress your immune system. One thing I am positive of is it's not good to breathe it in. Better masks and good dust collection is the easy answer though for me it's just the matter of getting there.


----------



## chrisstef

get yourself a good half face respirator, theyre easier to breath through than a regular paper dust mask and will capture anything trying to get into your lungs. If you're having a problem finiding one let me know and i can get you a link to the company we use at work for asbestos abatement supplies. I keep mine right at the door and the moment dust flies, its on. As my neighbor used to say "All the heroes are dead kid, dont be a hero"


----------



## thebicyclecafe

Wear a good OSHA approved respirator, probably the best $20 you'll ever spend, with P100 filters (the pink ones). I try not to use it, but often do moulding in MDF.
It doesn't have a place in my shop anymore, so if I'm sawing it up I do it all outside now. The dust is very irritating to some. 
Even the stuff you don't breathe in, manages to escape cleanup/vacuuming, so just be careful with where you machine it.


----------



## Idonno

I have no issues with any sawdust MDF or any other wood or composite although wearing a good mask is definitely a good idea. At 54yrs old, being a woodworker for most of my life, I've only recently started using masks. A mask is definitely preferable to blowing big gobs of sawdust laden snots from my nose or hacking up sawdust laden Flem. Yea I know it sounds gross and that's exactly what it is.

While I haven't exactly noticed any long term negative affects I'm sure there are. It just can't be good for anyone to expose themselves to that the way I have.

I have also heard of people with allergy's to things in certain woods or composite's or becoming sensitized and developing allergy's that didn't exist before. It's very possible "burny2009" has an allergy to something in MDF.
That would go a long way towards explaining flu-like symptoms.

Unfortunately prolonged exposure to the offending substance almost always increases the severity of the allergy. Only on very rare occasions does it work the other way around.


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker

yes, it's the mdf….

Now that I'm my own boss, I will not use that stuff, it's just well the quality I want…


----------

